# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορές Καταστημάτων] >  >  Ασφαλίσου Online εύκολα και γρήγορα απο 1 μέχρι 12 μήνες με κέρδος €20

## lynx

Hellas Direct, Ασφαλίσου Online εύκολα και γρήγορα απο 1 μέχρι 12 μήνες 
με κέρδος €20 στο πρώτο σου συμβόλαιο βάζοντας το κωδικό
προσφοράς  M2016073107 στο αντίστοιχο τετράγωνο και με εγγύηση 
καλύτερης τιμής για  τις ίδιες καλύψεις (7 βασικές καλύψεις με θραύση
 κρυστάλλων). Πληρωμή  ασφαλίστρων μέσω κάρτας ή σε οποιδήποτε 
κατάστημα WIND με το κωδικό  πληρωμής που θα σου αποσταλεί 
στο e-mail σου. Πάρε άμεσα μια προσφορά  για το δικό σου αυτοκίνητο
 και κάνε την σύγκριση www.hellasdirect.gr


best-price-guarantee-el.jpg.pagespeed.ce.ue8B6xjk9L.jpg


*Ποια είναι η Hellas Direct;*

 Online ασφαλιστική εταιρία που εξειδικεύεται στην  ασφάλιση 
αυτοκινήτου. Hellas Direct είναι η εμπορική επωνυμία της HD  Insurance Ltd, 
μίας Κυπριακής ασφαλιστικής εταιρίας ζημιών που  δραστηριοποιείται στην 
Ελλάδα μέσω υποκαταστήματος. Eλεγχόμαστε από την  Έφορο Ασφαλίσεων 
της Κύπρου και συμπληρωματικά από τη Διεύθυνση  Εποπτείας Ιδιωτικής 
Ασφάλισης της Τράπεζας της Ελλάδος.



*Η προσφορά των €20 ισχύει για όσους ασφαλίζονται πρώτη φορά στην Hellas 
Direct  μέχρι 30/09/16, τα μετρητά σύμφωνα με την εταιρία κατατίθενται την 
πρώτη τετάρτη μετά την έναρξη του συμβολαίου σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό
 που υποδεικνύει o ασφαλιζόμενος, σε φόρμα που του αποστέλεται για τη
συμπλήρωση του IBAN του.


Έλεγχος της τρέχουσας ασφάλισης σας.

www.hic.gr

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Άσχετη διαφήμιση!!!

----------


## lynx

τι δεν σου αρέσει τρελέ επιστήμονα? Τσέκαρε στην επόμενη σελίδα εδώ σε αυτή την
ενότητα...  :Smile:

----------


## lynx

καλησπέρα

όσοι τσίμπησαν το 20αρικάκι σε καλή μεριά..και αν θέλουν ας ενημερώσουν
εδώ...ο λόγος που το λέω είναι γιατί η εταιρία έδωσε παράταση ώς της 07/10 
εκεί που ήταν να λήξει η προσφορά στις 30/09 και ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ελπίζω να μην 
είναι άλλη μια "globallshare".

εγώ είμαι ήδη ασφαλισμένος απο μήνες και απ'οσο μπορώ να ξέρω το ασφαλιστήριο
είναι νόμιμα σε ισχύ, αν πληρώνουν ζημιές και πώς, αυτό θεωρώ δεν θα θέλει 
κανείς να το ξέρει με προσωπική εμπειρία.

----------


## lynx

ισχυει και παλι ως 30/12 η ασχετη διαφημιση!  :Smile:  (οποιος παρει μια μουτζα αντι
για 20αρικο δεν φταιω εγω ασφαλιζεστε με δικη σας ευθυνη).

----------


## pstratos

καλή ιδέα, έχω και εγώ κοδικο, για όποιον ενδειαφέρετε: M2015112290 δεν ξέρω μέχρι πότε ισχύει!

----------

